# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Pysäkit ja niiden nimet

## Max

En onnistunut löytämään täältä HSL-alueen pysäkkien nimiin yleisesti liittyvää ketjua, joten aloitanpa uuden.

Huomasin tuossa hiljan, että pysäkkipari V7001/V7002 Pyökkitie viittaa nimellään vasta muutaman sadan metrin päästä alkavaan kadunpätkään. Pysäkin viereisestä risteyksestä alkaa Pyökkikuja, joka sekin on aikanaan ollut Pyökkitie-niminen. Vielä aikaisemmin se oli Tarhatie.

----------

